# One man's misfortune is good for me!



## the dude abides (Aug 10, 2009)

So a couple of hours ago we had some 60 MPH+ straightline winds blow through my neighborhood.  I haven't checked to make sure I've got all my shingles but my neighbor had a 10 year old crabapple tree come out roots and all.  

Tomorrow I think I'll head over and offer to help him do a little cutting.  And grab myself a couple of armloads of wood.  

Anybody have any personal experience with crab apple?


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 10, 2009)

Isn't crabapple just another variety of Apple?


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey dude. I seen that line of storms that came thru your area a few hours ago. Nothing but black skies to our South. 

We had the bad winds last week. Trees down everywhere and all you have to do is offer to cut up the oak trees and take them away.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just as good as apple.


----------



## jimvans (Aug 10, 2009)

Same storm came through here. Nasty, trees down, power lines down. Real strong storm.


----------



## alx (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats my experience.I have one at garden that i trimmed a branch and it was just like the orchard apple i use.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool.  Thanks guys.

It was a pretty wicked storm.  We didn't see the hail in my area but I saw this on one of the local TV station's website this morning.


http://ulocal.kcci.com/_Hail-Storm-V...073/62904.html


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 10, 2009)

never thought I'd be jealous of someone in a storm. BOUNTY!


----------



## oneshot (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, I'm sure glad that one went north of me!!!!  Nasty!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Your In the apple Your in the apple Your in the apple


----------



## fire it up (Aug 10, 2009)

Nothing better than free wood.
Congrats on the score Dude, hope all your shingles are still intact.
Checked out the video you posted, damn that was crazy!
Guess I should consider myself lucky we usually don't get hail in Jersey, but hurricane season has started...


----------

